# Color chart for pigeons



## pigeonboy17 (Dec 20, 2006)

Hey everyone,


I was curious, what are all of the different colors of Birmingham Rollers and what are they called. Any help would be greatly appreciated. 

Also, what colors do you breed together to get a certain color? 


Thanks and God Bless, 
Pigeonboy



P.S.-It is cloudy and rainy here in San Antonio. Just thought ya'll might be interested!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Don't think you are going to get a "simple" answer, PB. You are getting into genetics, which can be quite an extensive field...

However, we do have members who are knowledgeable in this area...

(we are HOT and SUNNY! Trade ya SUN for your RAIN!)  

Shi &
Squeaks (who is happy to be a HANDSOME Blue Bar!)


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

a very vast subject and very unpredictable especially since its breeding.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Pigeonboy,

Here's a link to a genetics site that's a good place to start: http://www.angelfire.com/ga3/pigeongenetics/

From what little I know of the subject, it can get fairly complicated. Also from what little I know and from what I see in the rollers that come in to me as rescues, the rollers show a very wide range of colors and feather patterns .. just gorgeous little pigeons. There are a lot of lovely roller pictures here: http://www.nbrconline.com/Galleries.aspx

There is a discussion board strictly for rollers which is http://www.roller-pigeon.com/Roller_Discussion.html I'm certainly not trying to send you elsewhere as you are a valued member here on Pigeon-Talk, but you might find the information you are seeking on Roller-Talk.

Terry


----------

